# Edge and Corner Permutation



## byu (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been trying to learn how to solve the Rubik's cube blindfolded from this site, which is supposedly the easiest way:

http://home.earthlink.net/~bmcgaugh/

However, I don't really understand what I'm supposed to do when I get to permutation. I know the T permutation algorithm, but it says this:

_Follow the cycle that was memorized. Put the first number of the cycle into UL (this requires care in setup moves, which will be discussed later.) Do the T permutation._

What about the next steps in the cycle? Do I do those also? What do I do when I finish a cycle? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 20, 2008)

the letters you remember is the order of stickers you need to switch with the buffer (UR edge) in order to solve them. So if you remembered S R W J F, you would bring sticker S to the UL position, do the T perm, and undo what you did to bring it there, then do the same for sticker R, W, J and F in that order. Once you finish the last sticker, all the peices you moved with the T perm should be solved, then either all the edges will be done, or you might have to start another cycle if not all the unsolved peices were in that first cycle.


----------



## byu (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for the information. I have one more question. The guide says that if I have an odd number of corners to switch, I have to do one more T permutation to fix parity. This makes sense for the edges, because they have to go back to their original places, but wouldn't the corners get swapped as well, therefore putting them in the wrong places?


----------



## MistArts (Dec 20, 2008)

byu said:


> Thank you for the information. I have one more question. The guide says that if I have an odd number of corners to switch, I have to do one more T permutation to fix parity. This makes sense for the edges, because they have to go back to their original places, but wouldn't the corners get swapped as well, therefore putting them in the wrong places?



Corner and edges have to have parity.


----------



## byu (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't really understand.


----------



## joey (Dec 20, 2008)

If two edges are swapped, two corners are also swapped. (Unless another 2 edges are swapped )


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 20, 2008)

byu said:


> The guide says that if I have an odd number of corners to switch, I have to do one more T permutation to fix parity.


thats only if you do edges first


----------



## mrbiggs (Dec 20, 2008)

Whichever you do first, I personally find it way easier to fix parity using the edges.

In other words, his method suggests that you do an additional T-perm, so you still have a corner 2-cycle (which you can't fix without messing up the edges), and then you finish the corners so you wind up with URF and URB switched. Then you need to fix all four (or sometimes three) corners at once, which is difficult.

On the other hand, if you fix the corners and wind up with 3-4 edges still wrong, it's almost always super easy to set up a Z-perm or U-perm to solve them. You can solve the last two corners with a PLL and keep track of what edges it swaps. Then once you get faster, you can use PLLs to fix the whole parity at once instead.


----------

